# New Puppy Supply List (picking him up on 12/21/12)



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Assuming the end of the world doesn't happen on 12/21/12, we will be picking up Berkeley Vizsla! Below I made a list of supplies that we in the process of buying. If anyone sees something we are missing, or something we have listed that we don't need/ shouldn't get, please let us know! My wife and I both had dogs when we were kids but it has been about 10-15 years since our last ones. Also, any apartment training tips would be great. We are planning on training him with wee-wee pads first then working our way outside (we are on the 12th floor).

*Crate:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FUL6M0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
*Bed: *http://www.jaxandbones.com/loungebeds/corduroy.html
*Wee-Wee pads*
*Greenies:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KEVF32/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
*Antler Chew:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0053WMOKE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
*Toys: *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZJIM16/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZJILB2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
*Pet Gate:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JJDI0G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
*Collar:*
*6ft Leash:*
*30ft Training Lead:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Y8YRG6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
*Waste bags & holder*
*Dog Food (Halo Puppy):* http://www.halopets.com/natural-dog-food.html
*Dog food/water Diner:* 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I'm still very much new to Vizslas, and my little Liesel is the first puppy I've had in years (I think of her as my first) so I'm no expert - but I personally didn't get any wee-wee pads. I asked the breeder whether she thought they were a good idea/necessary and she said it's entirely up to me, but in general she's found that the puppy will just see it as something else to play with/chew up/drag around the room! 
Of course it depends on the dog, and your lifestyle and how you'll be going about housetraining - just in my experience I didn't need them! A good cleaning spray made specifically for getting rid of urine odours/stains I found was important though, for any accidents...
Everything else on your list matches my pre-puppy list I think - you seem pretty prepared! One more thing I'll add is that my Liesel loves soft toys - I had bought her a variety of toys, hard and soft, and in general she either went for my clothes or the soft toys. I guess they're nice to chew when she's teething.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

How exciting, what a lovely Xmas present!

I'd also agree to not use wee pads or even news paper. In my experience it makes the whole toilet training process a lot longer.

This may sound strange but if when you bring your pup home the first thing you do is take them to the place outside that you want them to eliminate. Stay there until business is done which shouldn't be long if you have travelled. Then this place will be the place your pup will want to eliminate each time. If the first wee happens in the house that is likely to be the place he/she will wee the most! 

Don't use pads or newspaper cut out the middle man and go outside with your pup every 45 mins or after sleep, play and eating. You shouldn't then get many accidents in the house.

I also see you haven't listed food bowls. You may also want to get a cover or blanket big enough to cover the crate. This will make it more den like. Also do you have a car? If so you will need a crate/cage or at least a guard or seat belt for safety.

Also a bum bag (not sure where you are from and what you'd call it) for carrying treats and poo bags for walks.

Hope this helps


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*giandaliajr*, congratulations on your new puppy! Our youngest V. Pacsirta was born on December 21st, and I'm hoping because of that reason we'll be spared  
About the pads... we tried to put them in our oldest V Sophie's crate and she shredded them to bits and pieces ;D Just something to think about.
I would be careful with the Greenies - little pups have sensitive stomachs. I looked at the ingredient list and decided not to get them for my two Vs. As a pup, Sophie was allergic to many ingredients in different foods and treats. 
Get lots of chew toys! Good luck and don't forget to introduce your little guy to us once he arrives


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dog food- i don't know about this brand but would start with whatever the breeder is using, then see what would work best if any change is necessary. 

30ft Training Lead- don't spend too much. Might be cheaper to hit up the hardware store. 

Collar- whatever's on clearance as they'll quickly outgrow it. But should have quick release versus buckle for a pup. 

Pet gate- looks like the same one I have and I did like it. But beware a jumpy puppy will easily knock it down if only using the pressure to hold it up. 

Toys- kongs and hard and soft nylabones. But again they'll outgrow puppy sized ones quickly so don't buy too many as these are expensive toys. 

Antler chew might be too tough when they're little but will def come in handy eventually. Def get some bully sticks which are MUCH cheaper by the case than individually. 

Greenies- I don't use. They're rumored to contain plastics and good chews and a healthy diet will do much better for their teeth anyhow. 

Wee pads - I personally disagree with as I have one dog that used them at the breeders and it was evident she was confused at times after bringing her home. But there's no innate harm in them. 

Bed- should not be purchased until they've proven they will not pee on or chew or shred it to pieces. Use lots of old towels or blanks or tee shirt rags
Or something. Anything easy to wash many many times. 

Crate- I use wire crates and have found the best values in them at tractor supply. 

This is all just my personal opinions but I've certainly learned to stop worrying about buying ANY toys other than kong and nylabones for chewing. They are more than happy to play with just about anything you'll give them including socks, cardboard, water bottles, yard sale stuffed animals (some precaution needed in purchasing), anything tied into a ball or rope. Tennis balls are probably the most expensive thing we've purchased lately. 

And finally, congrats! Be prepared to fall in love like never before. And catch up on your sleep, "alone time", and relaxation. Bec it's all about to end. 😍🐶💖


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Since you live on the 12th floor I understand the use of the puppy pads. We live on the 3rd and we used them for quite a while. Some may say its pure laziness but in fairness getting your pup down in time it's not always easy. We also couldn't use the crate for housetraining her since she really wasn't happy in there and we have a corridor where we could leave her securely. We set up her toilet area in our second bathroom and showed it to her the moment she came into our home. She peed there in about 10 seconds from the moment she entered the flat. We made sure to take her there regularly and we used a command for the two different thing. I cannot say she never had an accident somewhere else but most of the time she would just stop whatever she was doing and run straight to the puppy pad and do her business. Even without us taking her there. Slowly as she learnt to hold it a bit longer we could take her out more often and eventually she didn't use the pads. For a while we still left it out just in case (during the night) but one day it all stopped and she never used it again. 

I didn't check your links but I suggest not to buy any fancy bed. Use old towels and blankets or just buy cheap fleece blankets. She might chew them or try to destuff it (Elza did), I ended up putting it away. You probably have to wash them quite often too so it's easier to get something that you can wash easily and it will dry in a few hours. 
Get plenty soft toys, great for teaching how hard s/he can bite. 

What I find also great is whistle train her. You cannot start early enough. I've got the Acme 211.5 whistle, it has been a great success. We've got better recall with that than on verbal.

Don't leave anything laying around, put all medicines away and hide your plants! Elza chewed my plants for a very long time. That was the hardest to train out of her even though they were on stands and tables and out of harms way. She would be cheeky run up to it and bite leafs off. 

Good luck, not long to go!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

As someone earlier mentioned, I would highly recommend a urine spray to help deodorize spots where your pup pees. We used nature's miracle advanced deodorizer which can be a little spendy but it did everything it promised on the label. You can't see or smell any spots.

Another thing we used was a spray bottle. Not everyone likes them or uses them but they were a great training tool for our boy. Same thing with a bell for your pup to ring to go outside- we used it but not everyone does.

Enjoy your new addition and post plenty of pictures!!!


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

We use the bell on the door to go outside. Regardless if its to go potty or just to go play. Even the cat rings the bell when he wants to go out


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I think we nixed the wee-wee pads (except for when we are not home) and are adding the bell idea. I think we are going to hold off on the greenies at the moment too.


----------

